# Takeo!



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

IMG]http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g49/_-ine-_/P1010252.jpg[/IMG]










So this is my little boy, Takeo. Also affectionally called Baby and Bigballs. He's the cutest thing there is. I actually rescued him from his prewious owner, who didn't treat him very well. When I first got him he was really scared. He would just sit in the corner of his cage, just shaking. It was aweful! It took a really long while for him to warm up to me, cause at first he didn't want anything to do with me. 

But now we are the best of friends! He loves to run around and play, and he loves to eat. Cheese, cucumber and chocolate are his favourites. He's also quite the little thief, so I've got to keep my eye on him or else he's gonna steel food, clothing and make up. Ah, he's such a silly little boy!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

but he's adorbale! such a sweet little guy! and such wonderful markings! the contrast is so bright


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i love happy endings!


----------

